# U.S.S. Kelvin Model Kit. Would you buy one?



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

At first, I did not like the design of the Kelvin. Now I love it. I would be very excited if Polar Lights released a model of the U.S.S. Kelvin. What do you guys think?


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Check the new 3D views here starting at my post #130:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=235812&page=9


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'd buy one!


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes I would. In fact, I like it more than that ship they're calling the Enterprise.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I'd buy five.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

So, if there is sufficient interest in this ship, how do you let Polar Lights know we want one?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Should have been a third choice..."I'm on the fence on this one"


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

I'm with deadmanincfan on this one.

Kinda like the design, so maybe buy a kit or scratch a TMP-era version of one.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

While the saucer edge is just a bit too blunt for my tastes (it looks even flatter than the old 18" TOS E kit saucer), the overall look is interesting enough for a potential kit! I've already stated in another thread I'd even get the "nu-old" Enterprise as a model, so why not this one?!?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I would definitely buy one...


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes I would! 

Contrary to the new 1701, this ship DOES look Pre TOS.
If only the Enterprise would have her traits.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I'd get one. It's supposed to be a ship about twenty years before the Enterprise and I like the way it looks a bit weathered on the site. She looks big and kinda old by comparison with the Enterprise definitely sleeker and prettier. As far as modeling goes, it seems these ships actually have viewports / screens in the bridges, If that's the case it might lend itself to some interesting lighted interior modeling if the scale is big enough.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Would I buy one?yep


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Thanx, but no. 
Larry


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

I might be willing to buy one - if it wasn't outrageously priced

As for the pre-TOS feel

1) Isn't that bridge module a direct rip-off of the TMP-E?

2) Isn't that main deflector closer to TMP than TOS?

Not nocking the design, I think it's good - just that JJ is still screwing with cannon-timeline with all the changes and redesigns he's making

Still not going to see the flick


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

I think the bridge looks like the Jupiter 2 from the original Lost In Space!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Anyone know if Rojan is steering it?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Is this old girl in the new movie?

Yes, I would buy _at least _one! :thumbsup:
Hopefully, the finished product would be a decent size, whatever
the scale. Around 20 inches in length?
In fact, I want one now!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

USS Atlantis said:


> As for the pre-TOS feel
> Isn't that bridge module a direct rip-off of the TMP-E?


- Not really. It's much flatter and if you look, you'll see there are actually windows across the front where the view screen would be (transparant aluminum?) I noticed this on the pics on the new bridge for the ship they are calling Enterprise as well. I looks like we've got windows and HUD projections for any data/information they require.



> 2) Isn't that main deflector closer to TMP than TOS?


- This is one element of the redesign I really like. It has the shape and look of the copper colored deflector dish from the TOS with the energized blue glow from TMP and beyond. Nice cross over if you ask me. I would imagine that it looks copper colored in space dock and then glow blue when the ship is underway.



> Not nocking the design, I think it's good - just that JJ is still screwing with cannon-timeline with all the changes and redesigns he's making


- Face it, canon has gone out the window since the later TNG movies and Enterprise. With this being a 'reboot', they are not "required" to take anything as canon since they intend to establish an entire new line of canonicity (?). From what I read old Spock is knowingly allowing the entire timeline to be altered, which will wipe everything we have seen as Trek History and will start with a clean slate. We may not like it, but since we aren't the guys with the keys to the kingdom, you either have to accept it or ignore it.



> Still not going to see the flick


I say that myself, but in all likelyhood I will go see it. I may loathe the redesigned ship being called Enterprise (I still cannot yet bring myself to call it that...). I'll give it a fair shake and decide then whether or not to accept this alteration of Trek.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

No way, it looks worse than the fan stuff. 

Besides going against ST ship design.


----------



## Phalsis (Oct 2, 2008)

I like the design and think that there will be kits of this vessel and a number of others from the movie. It will be good to have NEW vessels and redesigns to model. With Polar Lights releasing the Thunder Child next year and with more movie inspired kits on the way it will revitalize the interest all the more.
As for the movie I am impressed with what I have seen. It looks great. 
The redo of the film had to be done, the franchise was dead in the water and had been for a while. Paramount did what it had to in order to prevent it from dissapearing.
In my shop, interest in Trek merchandise had fell way off over the past few years and the kits just gathered dust. But since the announcement of the new film and the trailer, interest is back up as are sells of the comics and original kits.
As a retailer I am glad to see this and from what my customers have said so are a LOT of the fans.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

If buying a kit of this ship means supporting JJ's assault on TOS, then no, I'll pass.

That being said, though, it might be fun kitbashing that thing into something that looks more like something you'd see twenty years before TOS.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'd buy an injected plastic model kit of this in a heartbeat! Cool design! :thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm with you,Cap. We'll vote against this with our our wallets.

Larry


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I think the less than enthusiastic response from an not insignificant segment of the fanbase will keep the model companies leery of jumping on the bandwagon, at least until this thing proves itself at the box office.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Fortunately the Star Trek Canon whiners are an insignifican segment. I'd take a model of the Kelvin, it's cool.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I voted "no"....

Not so much about whether I would be financing or signing off on Abrams' version of the 23rd century, but I just don't like the configuration. I never really have been fond of a single nacelle design. Having a secondary hull above the saucer makes it look even more off balance.

When you look at the Reliant from TWOK, the designers did a very nice job of incorporating extra deck space, two shuttle bays and even a photorp pod very nicely and neatly. It followed the TMP look very well and incorporated new design elements that we'd never seen on a starship before, except in someone's imagination (or maybe FASA).

Call me old fashioned, but I like a two-nacelle design much better. I'm no warp field specialist, but I can't imagine a single nacelle being able to generate a field that would move the ship along very efficiently.

Bryan


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

I would by this before I buy a model of the new Crap-O-Prise, that's for sure.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I'd sure buy a few. About 4 for sure. At least to build the Kelvin, but also for all of the great variants & kitbashes I could make. It's subtly different, which lends itself to that many more ships to build.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BlackbirdCD said:


> Fortunately the Star Trek Canon whiners are an insignifican segment.


Based on what I've read, the large majority of "canon whiners" are older fans who helped make Star Trek the phenomenon it has become--far from insignificant. Please show a little more respect for the opinions of others.

Back on-topic, I'd probably buy a kit if it's styrene and somewhere around 1/1000 scale. I'm not impressed with the latest "bigger is better" trend in model kits, and companies like Fine Molds have shown with their 1/72 Star Wars line that you can have just as much detail in smaller scale kits.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

You had to get me started.* WHERE'S A FINEMOLDS STAR DESTROYER!?!* Whew...I'm alright now.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

JeffG said:


> You had to get me started.* WHERE'S A FINEMOLDS STAR DESTROYER!?!* Whew...I'm alright now.


:lol: Yeah, that's a kit I'd love to see myself someday. I suppose time will tell.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

I don’t like the symmetry of it, sorry guys, but I am two warp engine kinda guy. It just doesn’t flow right and like the one warp engine drive it kinda looks like an amputee, something is just missing. The saucer is too flat, not very interesting. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Based on what I've read, the large majority of "canon whiners" are older fans who helped make Star Trek the phenomenon it has become--far from insignificant. Please show a little more respect for the opinions of others.


Oh that would be me as well, an older fan who counts the TOS days as the best. I also happen to think that this movie is looking pretty good, even the designs. This isn't a popular opinion around these parts, so believe me, I've seen my fair share of what you're describing as "respect". 

Yes, I'm an older TOS fan, and I think this movie is looking pretty cool so far... :woohoo:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BlackbirdCD said:


> Oh that would be me as well, an older fan who counts the TOS days as the best. I also happen to think that this movie is looking pretty good, even the designs. This isn't a popular opinion around these parts, so believe me, I've seen my fair share of what you're describing as "respect".
> 
> Yes, I'm an older TOS fan, and I think this movie is looking pretty cool so far... :woohoo:


I'm right there with ya' Blackbird. I'm 47 years old, and I remember watching Star Trek with my sister when it first aired in 1966. Back then, of course, I simply thought it was a fun show; watching the reruns years later when I was a bit older, I was able to appreciate the show on another more mature level. To this day _Star Trek_ is one of very few shows that I can still watch with the same level of enjoyment I experienced then.

Initially I was against the very concept of attempting to recreate the "magic" of Star Trek with new cast members. "Why not come up with something new?" Eventually I came to realize they had already tried that with _Next Generation_, _Deep Space Nine_, _Voyager_, and _Enterprise_, each of with met with varying levels of success and acceptance among Star Trek fans, none of which impressed me much (though I enjoyed _Enterprise_ more than most fans appeared to). And after thinking about the last four Star Trek films, I've decided I'd rather see a good Star Trek film that deviates from the established canon a bit than see another bad film that's doggedly faithful. Whether or not _Star Trek XI_ is a good film remains to be seen, but I'm trying to be open minded about it and it's slight deviations from established canon.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The _USS Kelvin_ works for me as an update or variation on the Destroyer/Scout classes in the _Tech Manual_. I think it'd be a neat design in 1/1000th scale.


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> The _USS Kelvin_ works for me as an update or variation on the Destroyer/Scout classes in the _Tech Manual_.


Same here. It's not a pretty ship, but looks like it can get the job done.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

dreamer 2.0 said:


> Same here. It's not a pretty ship, but looks like it can get the job done.


Depending on the function/age of a ship, ugly can be pretty sometimes. It is, as you point out, very functional looking. I like seeing unusual combinations of _TOS_ starships because you see unusual combinations of real-life ships all the time if you keep up with navies and merchant ships of various countries.

I've been investigating some of the very early (1850s & 1860s) ironclad ocean-going battleships and there are some very wicked looking designs from the era with combinations of features I'd never realized existed before.

Some of the most exciting starship variations I can recall are from _DS9 _when the effects folks were kitbashing to the extreme--despite some scale differences and the like (which never really bothered me anyways).:thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Depending on the function/age of a ship, ugly can be pretty sometimes. It is, as you point out, very functional looking.


You're absolutely correct. One of my favorite examples of this is the Nostromo from the first Alien movie. Not a very pretty ship, but at the same time really cool looking. It may not look as nice and fly as fast as the Enterprise, but I bet it could pull it!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

JeffG said:


> You're absolutely correct. One of my favorite examples of this is the Nostromo from the first Alien movie. Not a very pretty ship, but at the same time really cool looking. It may not look as nice and fly as fast as the Enterprise, but I bet it could pull it!


Right! I prefer the uglier ships IF they have one or two "cool" features sticking out of them. I'd put the Aliens' dropship in that category along with the Republic gunship from _SW_--both have the ugly helicoptor-based look but take it to a rocket-propelled extreme in mean looks and ugliness.

What has been neat about _BSG _old and, especially new, is the general trend of this nature among them. You have some interesting looking ships there. With the _Colonial 1,_ for example you have some cool looking curves--more so than many of the others--that suddenly slam right into UGLY. The "ugly" parts to me are the exposed "plumbing," rocket nozzles, and the like that send the message that there is a lot of raw, hard to control power involved in space travel. 

It's a delicate balance to be sure, but a lot of ships achieve this for me. The new _BSG _Pegasus, IMHO, fits the balance, as does the _TOS __Galactica _whereas, I'm not quite as sold on the new _Galactica _though I've come to appreciate her a lot more over the past few years.


----------



## Quantum (Mar 17, 2006)

I would, even though it looks upside down.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> The _USS Kelvin_ works for me as an update or variation on the Destroyer/Scout classes in the _Tech Manual_. I think it'd be a neat design in 1/1000th scale.


Yep my thoughts too on it :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

BlackbirdCD said:


> Oh that would be me as well, an older fan who counts the TOS days as the best. I also happen to think that this movie is looking pretty good, even the designs. This isn't a popular opinion around these parts, so believe me, I've seen my fair share of what you're describing as "respect".
> 
> Yes, I'm an older TOS fan, and I think this movie is looking pretty cool so far... :woohoo:


I realize you don't post here as much as you used to, Chris, and I'm not trying ot run you off, promise! Please keep the comments from your previous post out of any later posts. I'd appreciate it as the inflammatory posts along those lines only serve to keep the two "factions" of fans strongly polarized and somewhat antagonistic towards each other. 

[Robocop]_Thank you for your cooperation._[/Robocop] 

That being said - heck yeah! I'd definitely buy one of these. Especially at 1/1000 scale. Lots of kitbashing potential there, at the very least.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> That being said - heck yeah! I'd definitely buy one of these. Especially at 1/1000 scale. Lots of kitbashing potential there, at the very least.


Not to sound whiney,  but what are the odds of their making a second line ship like the USS Kelvin--even as cool as this one is (assuming they eventually make the new old 1701 as a model kit)?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey, dude, I'm just answering the question put to me. I didn't put any thought in to it beyond that.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Hey, dude, I'm just answering the question put to me. I didn't put any thought in to it beyond that.


You could at least pat me on the head and tell me, "it's all right, son!":wave:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I'd buy a model of the Kelvin. 1/1000 or 1/650 would be great!


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes. I want a model of EVERY Star Trek ship, even the ships in the cartoon. :roll: The more the better.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

cireskul said:


> Yes. I want a model of EVERY Star Trek ship, even the ships in the cartoon.


Oh, yes! We CAN dream, can't we?


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Seashark said:


> Yes I would. In fact, I like it more than that ship they're calling the Enterprise.


Amen, brother!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Oh, but seriously, can you imagine the uproar if that was actually announced as the nuEnterprise?? There'd be people having an annurism at the keyboard! Yea, the _Kelvin_ is cool after it grows on you for a minute, but even I would like the hero ship to have the same configuration!


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

Hmmm...

I'd buy two just to turn it into a better NuEnterprise...

It's an awkward design, but not unsaveable...:freak:

Greg


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Nah,

Don't care for the design.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

watching the bickering is more fun than watching the previews!


----------



## Paragon (Jan 27, 2009)

www.freewebs.com/paragon19


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

www.freewebs.com/paragon19

Is this your attempt to impress us?

If so, you've succeeded! :thumbsup: That's quite well done considering the dearth of info.


----------



## Paragon (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I saw all these people saying how they'd pay for a model of the USS Kelvin, and I wanted to point out they didn't need to buy it, just download it.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

If you're into paper modeling, yes. Your paper Kelvin looks very nice. I admit that they are worthy of the time & effort of many modelers, & they can look brilliant when finished. The Transformers Bumblebee paper model is the most excellent example I can think of. But in the end, a well printed & well made paper model will look exactly like the finished product of another modeler- much like a Bandai Star Trek kit built OOB.

For my personal tastes, I like to be able to call a model my own. With my own paint job & my own preferences. Like balsa, paper is another medium that can be used to build a model, but if only for personal identity, I'll still take plastic.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

I would not buy models of ANY of this ships in this movie, because they all look absolutely horrible, each and every one.

-BolianAdmiral


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

And just to keep the thread going & from going down into a spiral of death...

Would you like the nuEnterprise if it wasn't supposed to be the Enterprise? Say the original E was up there in all it's hi-rez glory & the nuE design was making a guest appearance or maybe it was the Kelvin's design?? Would you balk at it as much?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> Would you like the nuEnterprise if it wasn't supposed to be the Enterprise? Say the original E was up there in all it's hi-rez glory & the nuE design was making a guest appearance or maybe it was the Kelvin's design?? *Would you balk at it as much? *


Yes. 
Because it is horrible.
This "organic"-based design is ugly.
The saucer does not match the rest of the ship.
It is awful.
Get rid of it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> Yes.
> Because it is horrible.
> This "organic"-based design is ugly.
> The saucer does not match the rest of the ship.
> ...


If I may hop on the wagon here:

Regarding the nu1701 specifically, I must agree with you on every point. 

As has been pointed out, it would take some tweaking here and there in just a couple of areas to improve the nu1701 significantly but I'm not sure I'd like it aesthetically even then.

On the other hand, I would have accepted Gabe Koerner's 1701 in a heartbeat though I was and am philosophically opposed to that much of a design "rewrite." Koerner has created some fascinating variations on the basic 1701 design pushing the envelope without really breaking ugly as the nu1701 has.

My personal, overwhelming favorite, is Vektor's version. He is a genius at design and has chosen to interpolate more than extrapolate. In other words, instead of arbitrarily changing the design around, he has chosen to mainly fill in the blanks and then make some logical alterations to, vs. re-designs of, the basic hull.:thumbsup:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee stated:


> My personal, overwhelming favorite, is Vektor's version.


Um...
It has been a while.
Which one is that?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> Um...
> It has been a while.
> Which one is that?


http://www.scifi-meshes.com/forums/3d-wips/37615-conjectural-trek-xi-enterprise.html


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> http://www.scifi-meshes.com/forums/3d-wips/37615-conjectural-trek-xi-enterprise.html


Actually, why bother dressing up the old one? It looked just fine as it was, no need for all the extras. I actually prefer the new 1701 to that. Its a bold statement compared to a cosmetic facelift.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> http://www.scifi-meshes.com/forums/3...nterprise.html


Not bad.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Well that will always be the Enterprise to me not the upcoming abomination.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I like the new Enterprise.

For every tired old comment I find calling it an abomination, I'm going to come back with my tired old reply of I LIKE IT. That's only fair.

Model of the Kelvin... yes, they need to make a model of the Kelvin, 1/1000, and I will buy one.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Roguepink said:


> I like the new Enterprise.
> 
> For every tired old comment I find calling it an abomination, I'm going to come back with my tired old reply of I LIKE IT. That's only fair.
> 
> Model of the Kelvin... yes, they need to make a model of the Kelvin, 1/1000, and I will buy one.


Have we come to tit for tat LOL


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Exactly what is a "tat" and where can I go to exchange it for the other thing?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

*Would I buy a kit of the U.S.S. KELVIN?*

Yes.
I would like to see it in a scale that would make
the saucer/dish/main section the same size as the
old AMT/ERTL *Enterprise*.

And I want one _now_.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

TGel63 said:


> Have we come to tit for tat LOL


"Fair and balanced." 

I just feel sorry for it. Its like the ugly new transfer student nobody wants to play with. Its like the greasy pimply awkward girl at the dance. Its like...

...I'm really talking myself out of this one.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

It's more like the girl that all the high school jocks diss around their buddies, but they knew if they're pals weren't around and they were alone with her they'd...


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

JeffG said:


> It's more like the girl that all the high school jocks diss around their buddies, but they knew if they're pals weren't around and they were alone with her they'd...



Maybe in YOUR high school. not mine.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

In my old school,it would have been, "BURN, WITCH, BURN!"

But then, it's been a while since I've been in school.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

If the KELVIN is 1/1000 then yes, YES I WOULD!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

"Your father was captain of a starship for 12 minutes. He saved 800 lives.":thumbsup:

I really want a model of the Kelvin. It might be possible to kitbash one, I don''t know.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Well, with the new 1/1000 Refit coming out, you have a better chance than ever of at least gettign the saucer to look good! :thumbsup:


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes. I would very much appreciate ANY new kit that has not been offered before in a dozen different scales.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

A 1/1000 scale Kelvin in styrene woudl be sweet ! Regarding the nuPrise, maybe we'll be pleasantly surprised, like that British audience was when Susan Boyle opened her mouth and sang much better than she looked.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I probably wouldn't, though I might change my mind after I see it in action....


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Dr. Brad said:


> I probably wouldn't, though I might change my mind after I see it in action....


Yea, I was kinda like that when I first saw the Tumbler. The M1 Abrams/Hummer love child!


----------

